# My bunny put her face into her water bowl without drinking it!



## Georgia_gogo (Aug 5, 2019)

Hello everyone!! My bunny seems sick and I don’ t know why! She doesn’ t drink/eat anything today! I feed her at the evening with a mixture of pellets (i made it powder in multi), pineapple juice and drops of multi vitamins in a syringe and she ate.. but now during night she doesn’ t!! I give her water and pineapple juice with water and she doesn’t even swallow!! I tried to give her again the mixture I made and she just keep it in her mouth without swallowing!!! The only think she does many times is to put her face into her water bowl without drinking it, so making wet her mouth around and her fur bellow!!! Also she somehow moves the bowl and some water fells out and she lays on that! In the city I leave there is no vets well known about bunnies, so I’ m really worrying now.. What else can i do? Shall I force her to eat or not? Why she puts her face into the water without drinking it?


----------



## Byebyeworldx (Aug 5, 2019)

I have a few questions..
How long has she been not eating?
What do you usually feed her daily?
Do you always give her pineapple juice? That can make them very sick if this is a daily thing.
Also, do you supplement with multivitamins every day? If so, may I ask why?


----------



## Georgia_gogo (Aug 5, 2019)

last night she was ok, she was eating a little bit, I noticed she doesn’t eat today around 16:00. But also I saw her pellets from yesterday and her fresh greens didn’ t touch them as usually so I think she stops eating during the night!! 
I feed her pellets (Oxbow essentials main and a little of Sience Selective, both they are top foods), hay 2-3 kinds (Timothy, dandelion meadow hay, Bunny nature hay and a little bit of greek hay with camomile and clover), and fresh greens 2-3 kinds daily such as: dill, parsley, basil, origano etc.. 
It’ s the first time I give her pineapple juice because is an emergency, when a bunny stops eating and you don’ t have CC to give you have to make something!! So I put in the multi the pellets making them powder, I add the juice and drops of multivitamins to boost her gastric system as seems it is leading in GI stasis!! I don’ t give her everyday multivitamins.. I only was giving her daily for about a couple of months now Oxbow Vitamin C, as a vet was advised me to do so when we went for other issue one day! She gave me the multivitamins then because they didn’ t have at the time supplement with vitamin C only!


----------



## Byebyeworldx (Aug 5, 2019)

Hi thank you for replying,
Did the vet say why you need to give vitamin C? Also, why everyday for so long?
I'm not sure how much causes kidney damage.. But rabbits should not require vitamin C supplements. From what you say, your rabbit's diet is pretty well-rounded.


----------



## Niomi (Aug 5, 2019)

Vitamin C is good for inflammation, but Byebyeworldx has a good point. Since rabbits don't need vitamin C, I am not sure how well it works for inflammation in rabbits and too much vitamin C can cause kidney problems. Guinea pigs require vitamin C, and rabbit pellets and guinea pig pellets are the same except the gp pellets have vitamin C added. For my older rabbits with medical problems, I have just mixed in some gp food. I use about 4 parts rabbit food and 1 part gp food. I hope that the vitamin C helps, but I am not sure if it does, and it is not enough vitamin C to hurt.


----------



## JBun (Aug 5, 2019)

Not swallowing and wanting to put body parts in the water dish are both very bad signs of something extremely serious.* I would get your rabbit to an emergency vet that treats rabbits, immediately! *She may have bloat or something else serious going on, but whatever it is, those signs means she needs prompt treatment.
*http://www.rabbitvet.net/Eurovets.htm*
https://www.harcourt-brown.co.uk/ve...y-rabbit-owners/copy_of_county-or-city/Greece


----------



## Georgia_gogo (Aug 6, 2019)

We went to the vet early morning and after x-ray shows that it is dental problem... tomorrow she will have surgery to remove some teeth I think... I will have more information later....
The vitamin C they told us will help generally as she has chronic pasterella, her right eye had been removed years ago by surgery because she had a bad abscess that caused losing her sight from that eye!


----------



## Georgia_gogo (Aug 6, 2019)

JBun said:


> Not swallowing and wanting to put body parts in the water dish are both very bad signs of something extremely serious.* I would get your rabbit to an emergency vet that treats rabbits, immediately! *She may have bloat or something else serious going on, but whatever it is, those signs means she needs prompt treatment.
> *http://www.rabbitvet.net/Eurovets.htm*
> https://www.harcourt-brown.co.uk/ve...y-rabbit-owners/copy_of_county-or-city/Greece


Thank you for your links!! I have already contact with dr. Patricia Grey as she is far away, i send her the x-ray we did today and she talked with our vet.


----------



## Georgia_gogo (Aug 12, 2019)

I would like to inform you that it was dental problem! One of her back teeth was a bit longer and caused pain! The vet fixed her teeth and for a couple of days I was feeding her CC with syringe! We also give her fluids.. At home I was giving her pain killers, antibiotics and primperan.. Now she is ok, she eats on her own, only the poops are still a little smaller than it should be!


----------

